# This had got to stop!!



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Woke up today with a little suprise!!










That was about 3 hours ago and it's still coming down hard!! They say 3-6 before it stops!!! This could seriously put a halter on my plans for this year.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Crap!!! A haunter's worst nightmare! It's raining here, and I had planned to be outside painting and staining all day.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think snow-covered tombstones look nice


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yikes!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> I think snow-covered tombstones look nice


They do Roxy, but you still have to get them out there and set up. If it snows on me here, I am just going to pull the plug on this year.


----------



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats what I'm most afraid of. I havent set anything up yet, and certainly dont feel like putting on the parka and snow boots to do so.

Plus, my haunt is a Hayride...and I'm afraid people wont feel too happy about going on a ride in the snow.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

I freakin hate snow...bah!


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah that new open air stadium for the Twins is going be great! The beginning and end of upcoming seasons should make for some fun, especially if they ever do make it back to the World Series with games going into Nov. now!


----------



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

mroct31 said:


> Yeah that new open air stadium for the Twins is going be great! The beginning and end of upcoming seasons should make for some fun, especially if they ever do make it back to the World Series with games going into Nov. now!


HAHA I think we only need to worry about the early season games before we worry about the World Series.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

yeah no snow....snow is bad


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Bill, you know there's a good chance of it happening this year, right?
It sucks.


Bone Dancer said:


> They do Roxy, but you still have to get them out there and set up. If it snows on me here, I am just going to pull the plug on this year.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

yee haa stickit in 4 wd and hit the roads


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

how do you peg the tombstones into the ground if it's frozen??


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Oct. 15th 1984- The infamous "Bronco Blizzard" during a Monday Night game vs. The Green Bay Packers....by the time the storm ended, there was more than a foot of snow in the Denver Metro area....

Oct.24th and 25th 1997- October snow record setter, produced 19.1 inches of snow in a 24hr. period here in Denver...(The snow was all melted by Halloween)

So...boys and girls it can be...and has been worse.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Supposedly some of that stuff is coming this way around Thursday, but only in the higher elevations of CT (which we're on the outskirts of). This is our last year in this house and we're wanting to go out with a haunt bang... It hasn't snowed in October in the 9 years I've live here, it BETTER not snow until the second week of November!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

You hate snow until you don't have any. I was raised in Michigan, but live in Texas. I'd love to have a little snow here. 

In Dallas, my yard has been soaking wet for weeks. I have snails crusing the driveway and mushrooms going in my yard. Mushrooms...what the heck are mushrooms doing out here?


----------



## DeadGuyCandC (Sep 12, 2009)

Snow in October....in Pittsburgh it could happen. Keeping my fingers crossed. Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah- Darklore- my dog ate a funky mushroom 2 years ago & it cost me $85 in vet bils and a kitchen floor full of watery dog barf. My DD found a mushroom in the yard on Sunday that looked like chocolate whipped cream on a stem. Weird. Never saw anything like it before.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Raining like every day for the past three weeks. I didnt even get to turn the lights on for the past two nights. Way to wet.


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

It snowed here too. I don't care. I still have Halloween off and I'll go to a g*dd*mn bar party if I have to. Halloween will not be ruined for me like it was last year :/


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ahhhhhhh! (Looking like the kid on HOME Alone!)


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Haunted1 - 
Supposedly our crappy weather is supposed to straighten out middle of next week and get back to normal temps and start drying out. 
My setup is so far behind it's not funny, everything that was going to get put out this week went back up into the garage rafters last night 
Remeber the blizzard the sat before halloween last year, I don't know how much you got down in cities, but I had a foot of snow, but then it all melted the next day. It will all work out.


----------



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, the snow is almost gone now. Still a good scare with two weeks until the big day. The tempurature has been a huge pain in the patoi too, making it almost impossible for paint to dry right and working on props with small moving parts is painful on the fingers in the cold. Oh well, we shall all live to scare another day


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Man I just want to cuss. Please tell a noob, are the cancellations and potential cancellations this common every year? Is October snow uncommon for your area most of the time?

It's too bad. There is an illustration by Berni Wrightson, from Frankenstein, where an ancient graveyard is blanketed in heavy snow, and it's just gorgeous. Adds to the creepy feel of it too. It'd be nice if you could somehow work with it like that.

Small version: http://www.frankensteinillustrated.com/pages/gallery.html

Anyone wants a larger scan of it, I can send you one.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Right now its raining here in Socal. Hope it stops before this Friday long enough to have a decent opening night for Ghost Train. If not, I'm glad we start 3 weeks before Halloween itself.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Well, another 2 to 3 inches of the white stuff in the forcast for tonight
I did decide last night that I will continue on this year no matter what the weather is. If snow is on the ground, then house will be eliminated and tots will just get the graveyard and garage.
I had sheetrocked my garage walls this summer, but never got around to the ceiling, quick hung one sheet last night and sent two of our employees up to hang the heater this morning and get it wired up so at least no more cold hands while working on stuff Guess we all have to just wait and see and hope for nice weather on the 31st.


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

Rahnefan said:


> Man I just want to cuss. Please tell a noob, are the cancellations and potential cancellations this common every year? Is October snow uncommon for your area most of the time?


I guess it depends on where you live. Snow is a common Halloween guest in Colorado. If I canceled my haunt because of snow, I'd never be able to have a haunt. I think it helps make my display look better because you can't see all the extension cords in the graveyard.

I decorate for Christmas in worse weather.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Rah: the weather has been totally screwy on the East coast since spring. We had a very cool summer and this fall is awful: cold, wet..like winter already. It's almost unheard of not to at least have a few days if not weeks of temps in the mid 80's in October....I remember 2 Falls ago it was hot as heck. I can't remember a Fall as horrible as this one, even going back to my childhood (and I'm OLD...LOL). So, no- there aren't usually this many cancellations and weird weather..so sez me and my 2cents. I've had snow on my tombstones, and frost on the pumpkin inOctober- it's all good. Halloween is still Halloween, even if the TOTers wear mittens.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

We only get snow in metro Atlanta every couple years or so, but this is the wettest Fall I remember. On the plus side, we've been in a state of drought since 2005 and now have a surplus of water.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

I too had that snow. :-( It put a damper on our progress as well. But we're lucky the snow melted. I'm unable to paint or cut more stones out of pink foam with my hot wire cutter because of the fumes. Crossing fingers that Mother Nature has gotten the snow out of her system for now.... LOL


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

I sympathize with you. It's been snowing for about two weeks now and going down to -17 celsius here at night. Sigh....


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

But...Does it ever stop snowing in Canada?


----------



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Rahnefan said:


> Man I just want to cuss. Please tell a noob, are the cancellations and potential cancellations this common every year? Is October snow uncommon for your area most of the time?


Here in MN it is fairly uncommon for snow anytime before November 1. I think I've only seen snow before now this early once in my life, and I was about 6 or 7. Normally we dont see our first snowfall until mid Nov. Last year it was Nov. 25 (I was standing in line at Best Buy on Black Friday and it snowed 1 inch). I wont cancel my haunt, but I'd prefer it not be cold and miserable so my helpers dont complain as much. Haha.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

It's perfect if your haunt has a Yeti theme. :zombie:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

LOL!! they sell Yeti costumes!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Time to create snow or ice zombies!


----------



## DaGhoulies (Oct 11, 2009)

steveshauntedyard said:


> Raining like every day for the past three weeks. I didnt even get to turn the lights on for the past two nights. Way to wet.


We have hardly had a break in the rain as well. I have not been able to finish setup and am missing the enjoyment I had last year of looking at my yard at night.


----------



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

HAHA Yeti theme. Priceless. It'd almost be worth it spending the money on a full set of Yeti's for the laughs I'd get.

But this season is done and over for me. After setting up an entire hayride, working it, scaring, and tearing it all down in a weekends time, I'm beat. Gonna take the holiday off and hand out candy with my parents, maybe drive around the city and scope out some new haunts. Gotta get brainstorming for next season!!! Hehe.

The weather was great both nights, a little too windy on Friday for my fog to settle, but the moisture in the air and lack of wind was great for Saturday night. Got some major screams! I really wish I could get paid for this stuff haha.


----------

